# LP Studio, w/hcs, $500. Napanee



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

A steal


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Doesn't look that rough at all.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Damn.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That's a great deal for $500.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

He also has this for $650. Hollowbody without the f holes.

Electra x420 custom pro | Guitars | Kingston | Kijiji


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

99 with small block markers? Great price!


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> ...


Those BB's sound nice and raw after them covers come off. Very nice.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

^ -- no real surprise there.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Someday I'm going to get me one of them. Always wanted one in cherry.


----------



## KillerRiff13 (Feb 1, 2018)

It was purchased by someone in Belleville who is trying to flip it for $1250. Slightly excessive


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





this is a pretty good deal on what appears to be a great consition white studio. Ebony board, gold hardware, inlays $800... if I didn’t have a great one already I’d be on my way.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

tdotrob said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> ...


Want to be real careful there, the same guitar is on Edmonton jiji for $1595 yesterday


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

keto said:


> Want to be real careful there, the same guitar is on Edmonton jiji for $1595 yesterday


I could be wrong but seem to be two different guitars? The one in Calgary doesn’t show any of the hardware wear that the one in Edmonton does. $1595 in Edmonton which is way too high, $800 in Calgary which is a good deal.
But I hear ya for sure, I’d be careful buying anything kijiji


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

K maybe not the same piece, I didn't go back and look at the EDM ad. $800 is a steal if the real deal, I'd be all over it.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> ...


That’s what I sold my Studio for, ten years ago. Part of me feels they should still sell for that and no more.


----------

